# Diesel in Calais (2)



## denhamcs (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi
Off to france in the Autotrail for the first time on Thursday this week. I'm doing the Dover-Calais route and am feeling a bit nervous about getting fuel before I get onto the toll routes. Can anyone give me advice on an easy to get to supermarket not too far from the Port. I will be travelling down to Chalons en Champagne.

Cheers


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi denhamcs;

A few options for you....

http://www.zagaz.com/prix-carburant.php?id_div=35087

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1936

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-29770.html

pete


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> Hi denhamcs;
> 
> A few options for you....
> 
> ...


What an absolute wealth of "continental touring info", and a complete "God send" to us MHF'ers.

Don't you just love surfing this site? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

The Auchan diesel was the cheapest we found in Calais a couple of weeks ago, €1.05 if I remember correctly. Problem is you'll spend ten times what you save on the diesel if you go through the doors. :roll: 

Very easy to find if you're coming from the Calais aire.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

denhamcs

What time ferry are you?

We sail out 04.45 on thursday with seafrance.
Going down towards Nice.


----------



## denhamcs (Jan 15, 2007)

Couldnt agree more Jock. Its been a wealth of info.

Chris


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
I don't know if I should post this one here or put is else where but if you want to find up to date fuel prices in Belgium then this is the site Belgian Fuel price comparision
It is in flemish but it is easy to use and best of all gives the address of the station. 
IT is a bit cheaper in some regions than France but if heading south through Belgium it leads to Luxemburg which is normally 20 cents cheaper again.

Mike


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

Just remember that the vast majority of out-of-hours petrol stations accept French (and other mainland European) cards ONLY, so your UK card will not work. This is not a problem on autoroutes where the stations are manned 24/7.

There are some supermarkets in Calais that are just starting to change their pumps over to ones that recognise UK chip-and-pin cards, but they are still in the minority. I'm afraid I'm not familiar enough with Calais to know which ones have changed so far.

Certainly once you get a little way out of Calais, this will apply everywhere. Out of hours = no-go for UK cards. Shame, but true. Even fairly new supermarket petrol stations (we have one near us that was only opened last summer) have pumps that don't read UK cards!


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Sunday fill ups*

We found our Nationwide credit card (Visa) was accepted in unmanned fuel stations in villages like Jumieges and small towns such as Lisieux.
We were concerned about the non acceptance of UK cards before we went but encountered no problems.

TonyP


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

vanessa7 said:


> Just remember that the vast majority of out-of-hours petrol stations accept French (and other mainland European) cards ONLY


Two Champion auto-garages accepted my UK Visa Connect (debit) card in March in Calais.

Dougie.


----------



## venturer (May 1, 2005)

*France for the first time*

Chris, you will wonder why you have not made the effort to get across there before now. What a wonderful country to tour in, really campercar friendly.
Just try a little french with the locals and you be making friends everywhere.
We have done nearly 15,000 miles there in the past 18 months and cant wait to get back!
Cheers, Brian.


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

I agree with the "try a little bit of French and you'll be making loads of friends" bit - and it really does only have to be a little bit of French. Please and thankyou, hello and goodbye, simple numbers (so for example, don't say TWO beers, say DEUX ... etc), and they will meet you more than half way. Even if they speak no English at all, if you make the effort, you will both understand each other well enough.


----------

